# BEEP test Soundfile downloads superthread



## kadrury

does anyone have a copy or the mp3 file of the 20 METRE SHUTTLE RUN ???? If anyone does it would be a great help. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Occam

Try reply #29 in this thread.


----------



## 54/102 CEF

Beep and Situp timer for you

picked it off an Australian Army Site a few years back

http://drop.io/erjk8n6#


----------



## Manticure

I uploaded it again on another site:
http://www.wikiupload.com/ZJi760Vx

Since someone wasn't sure if this is australian or canadian version, can somebody please confirm that this is the canadian version?


----------



## Occam

Manticure said:
			
		

> I uploaded it again on another site:
> http://www.wikiupload.com/ZJi760Vx
> 
> Since someone wasn't sure if this is australian or canadian version, can somebody please confirm that this is the canadian version?



It's the Canadian one.


----------



## Sigs Pig

2587PDub said:
			
		

> All the links I've tried in here are dead/broken.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a copy of this file?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=shuttle+run+mp3

Does the time or distance change if it is the Canadian, Portuguese or French  version?   sheeesh!

ME


----------



## Future_Medic

I just tried the last link posted and it didnt work for me  but i found a chart:



Level Shuttles Speed (km/h) 	Shuttle Time
(seconds) 	Total level
time (s) 	Distance (m) 	Cumulative
Distance (m) 	Cumulative Time
(min and seconds)
1 	7 	8.5 	9.00 	63.00 	140 	140 	1:03
2 	8 	9.0 	8.00 	64.00 	160 	300 	2:07
3 	8 	9.5 	7.58 	60.63 	160 	460 	3:08
4 	9 	10.0 	7.20 	64.80 	180 	640 	4:12
5 	9 	10.5 	6.86 	61.71 	180 	820 	5:14
6 	10 	11.0 	6.55 	65.50 	200 	1020 	6:20
7 	10 	11.5 	6.26 	62.61 	200 	1220 	7:22
8 	11 	12.0 	6.00 	66.00 	220 	1440 	8:28
9 	11 	12.5 	5.76 	63.36 	220 	1660 	9:31
10 	11 	13.0 	5.54 	60.92 	220 	1880 	10:32
11 	12 	13.5 	5.33 	64.00 	240 	2120 	11:36
12 	12 	14.0 	5.14 	61.71 	240 	2360 	12:38
13 	13 	14.5 	4.97 	64.55 	260 	2620 	13:43
14 	13 	15.0 	4.80 	62.40 	260 	2880 	14:45
15 	13 	15.5 	4.65 	60.39 	260 	3140 	15:46
16 	14 	16.0 	4.50 	63.00 	280 	3420 	16:49
17 	14 	16.5 	4.36 	61.09 	280 	3700 	17:50
18 	15 	17.0 	4.24 	63.53 	300 	4000 	18:54
19 	15 	17.5 	4.11 	61.71 	300 	4300 	19:56
20 	16 	18.0 	4.00 	64.00 	320 	4620 	21:00
21 	16 	18.5 	3.89 	62.27 	320 	4940 	22:03


does anyone know if this is Canadian or what?


----------



## Occam

At first glance, the chart appears correct, at least the levels and speed anyways.  If you remember that the run starts at 8.5 km/h, and goes up 0.5 km/h each level, you'll be fine.

If everyone is patient, I will post the mp3 (Canadian) on my ftp site this afternoon.  I don't have a static IP address, so eventually the link will become broken, but if someone PM's me, I will post the new address for it.  I can't see it putting a huge dent toward reaching my download limit, unless Rogers cuts their transfer limits again.   :rage:


----------



## Occam

Okay, here's the MP3 file for the 20 metre shuttle run.  If it does not work, please PM me.  I am hosting it on my own server with DDNS, so the link should not expire.

ftp://occam.dlinkddns.com/

edit:  The link has been fixed, and works now.


----------



## hmorneau

Here the file : http://www.files12.com.php5-14.dfw1-1.websitetestlink.com/CF_Shuttle_Test.mp3

Do a right click, save as...


----------



## miraclarke

For those who have had trouble finding a copy of the Beep Test online, I paid around $5 on ebay for this... which turned out to be a link to a "free" download of the beep test.

http://www.4shared.com/file/200480214/4c00a077/AFullbeeptest1.html

It is a WMA format but you can also download a file conversion program to encode it to an mp3 file if you'd like to use it with your mp3 player, ipod, iphone, etc.
Just Google "wma to mp3 conversion" and you'll find one to suit whatever operating system you are using. For you Mac users: iTunes will not do the conversion for you. A very user friendly program called "switch" worked great for me.
Otherwise, if you have trouble encoding it, PM me and I'll email you an mp3 copy.

Hope this works for y'all


----------

